
Show HN: SqlPad – Run SQL in browser and chart results - rickbergfalk
https://github.com/rickbergfalk/sqlpad
======
rickbergfalk
Hi HN - SqlPad has shown up here a couple times before but I've never taken
the opportunity to do a a Show HN on it yet, so I'm doing that now :)

I recently took a sabbatical of sorts to clean it up a bit, as well as catch
up with modern javascript developments.

I just published 2.0.0 to npm. No crazy new features from 1.x or anything,
more of a front-end rewrite and polish of user experience while trying to keep
the application simple and focused.

